# camo tape removal



## sticknstring (Feb 27, 2012)

what is the best way to get camo tape sticky residue and glue off of a gun. I taped an 870 years ago and would like to get it off the wood and metal. Thanks


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Goo gone


----------



## jglenn (Feb 27, 2012)

WD40 will work too


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 27, 2012)

Rubber cement thinner.

Will take off price sticker, bumper stickers etc. Tapes of most kinds.

The Non-permanent glues are based on rubber cement.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 27, 2012)

You want something that will not evaporate real fast the way brake cleaner does. The glue gets pretty hard and you need something to sit on it for a good period of time to soften it up.


----------



## miles58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pull the wood off and soak the gun in diesel or kero.

On the wood, you need the be more careful.  Use lighter fluid to soften the glue over a period of days. working at it for a bit and then letting it dry over night so you don't soak up the finish or wood with the lighter fluid.

Dave


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 27, 2012)

i used goo gone it worked good but had to soak for a good while to work but on the metal i used acitone (i probly misspelled it) but wear gloves when using it


----------



## Jim Clausen (Mar 4, 2012)

Xylol or Xylene (same stuff as goo gone but better for me) It leaves an oil free surface and is much cheaper.
Jim


----------

